

Abacus OS a next Generation Operating System for IoT - gabrielortiz
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/clickslide/abacus-microservers-create-and-host-apps-on-this
We&#x27;ve just launched a project on kickstarter for Abacus OS and our new class of device called microservers. With Abacus OS developers can create mobile applications between cloud services and local devices. API integration is done without code. Instead, we have an API form for integrating any API.
======
gabrielortiz
With Abacus OS developers can create mobile applications between cloud
services and local devices. API integration is done without code. Instead, we
have an API form for integrating any API.

Please support our project on Kickstarter or share to others!

